
Impact on Google Alerts as a consequence of closing Google Reader - infoman
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/reader/8dDCnRKjJ0Q
======
infoman
Does any hacker know how to use google alerts feed without the google reader
or have any info if there will be new rss feed links after google reader is
shut down?

